# Back to BMQ



## Brooe0043 (3 Apr 2019)

I'm looking for some sound advice for returning to BMQ. Dont laugh but I broke my ankle during my force test. So didn't even finish week 2. Near the end of my 6 weeks in a cast, my crutches slipped out from under me (due to Quebecs famous freezing rain) and I hurt my back. Long story short they sent me home to heal. I did so.e admin work at my local armory till I was fit to return and an opening came up in a new platoon. I go back April 15, 2019. I have been in for a year and a half but literally no BMQ training. Advice so I am not walking around with a target on my back. Praying they dont think I have experience, 2 weeks of BMQ in my opinion is not experienced. Tips please. Btw I cant wait to finish what I started.


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2019)

Brooe0043 said:
			
		

> I have been in for a year and a half but literally no BMQ training.



You may find this discussion of interest,

BMQ tips [Merged]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html
29 pages.


----------



## Brooe0043 (3 Apr 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Brooe0043 (3 Apr 2019)

It was a good read and sound advice. I didnt need the shave advice lol but I like the idea of the shave brush for dusting the weapons. I will make it a point to get one.👍


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2019)

Brooe0043 said:
			
		

> Thank you



You are welcome. Good luck.  

This is also a popular BMQ discussion,

Relax and Chill out!
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html
6 pages.


----------



## Brooe0043 (12 Apr 2019)

Stupid question and I'm sure I already know the answer,  tomorrow is the day I fly out to BMQ, what are your thoughts and opinions on whether or not I would be able to go back home for Easter?


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2019)

Brooe0043 said:
			
		

> tomorrow is the day I fly out to BMQ, what are your thoughts and opinions on whether or not I would be able to go back home for Easter?



For reference to the discussion,

Leave Policy – Christmas / Holidays [Merged] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/20046.225
10 pages.

As always, the CAF ( CFLRS ) is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------

